# Owner's Manuals



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

I have just purchased a used Chesher-Bear 60 quart mixer & am on the hunt for an owner's manual, I have had no success locating the company that makes the mixer, or anything else about it. I have found some used mixers listed of this brand, but nowhere can I find a manufacturer's website or any information on manuals.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's no wonder you couldn't find Chesher-Bear. Confusion clouded your path.

Try contacting Chesher: Chesher. Chesher is a reseller, not a manufacturer.

A good bet is that you're machine is actually a Rotor AR60; a nice bit of Swiss machinery. It goes from "good bet" to "very good bet" indeed if the mixer pictured here looks familiar: http://www.rotor-ag.ch/documents/Uni...80_Liter-d.pdf. As with the link, what little other product literature I could find was in German, _und nicht die verflucht Gebrauchsanleitung. 
_ 
Good luck (_viel erfolg_) finding a manual in English.

Hope this helps,
BDL

PS. _Pardon the really lousy German. Actually, my German is so lousy it might even be right. It's even worse than the highly limited Yiddish I picked up when my grandparents were trying to talk in code no grandchild could possibly understand.

Out of my depth? Jawohl! Still, one does what little one can._


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, that's sorta what it looks like...tho...way way older I'm thinking :lol:, I wonder if my translation program can translate it? Anyway, thanks for your help...I just took the name of the ID plate...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

As a fancier of tools (woodwork and cooking - I never got very excited about gardening or lawncare tools) I would love to have one of these, just to fix food for myself and wife! eace:

But, I can't read German well at all, so I guess not. 

Mike


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL, since it makes probly 100 loaves at a time...it's nearly 4 ft tall and the bowl weighs 20 or 30 lbs EMPTY...I think it's a tad big for home use!


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guess what? Firefox translated the website! So "maybe I can download a manual as a webpage & have it translated! Wish me luck!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check with Nicholson Bakery Eqpt. Don't have the website handy, but they have a large store in Burnaby (Vncvr), and I think they still have a store in Edmonton. They are probably the largest new & used bakery eqpt seller in Western Canada, R.F. Bakery eqpt is the second largest, and ironicaly located only 2 blocks away from Nicholson's. Odds are pretty good that the mixer originally came via through one of these guys...


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had several dealings with Nicholson...never seen a more disorganized bunch! Their warehouse is in Vancouver, their repair shop is in Edmonton & their salesman is in Winnipeg! Talk about confusion! But, they don't carry manuals of any kind.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Kat,

Have you tried calling Chesher or writing Rotor yet? If there is a manual -- which isn't a certainty -- one of them will be able to get you a copy. A manual in English is less likely, but if you can find out who distributes Rotor in UK, Oz, and so forth (from Rotor), it would increase the odds. 

Me? I'd start with Chesher and try to build a relationship with one specific person by phone before moving on to email. Writing to Rotor directly would be plan B.

That said, if you have a specific question relating how exactly to do something and don't knead... erm... need the entire manual-- you might be able to get an answer from Rotor's customer service department. Everyone in Switzerland speaks English anyway. Except them.

BDL


----------



## katparadis (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL, I did try to contact Chesher...the mixer is too old for them...it works perfectly! I did email Rotor directly...they're probably still trying to translate it! LOL Anyway, thanks for all the help!


----------



## rosita (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.wodschow.dk/Default.aspx?ID=712

if this is your mixer, i think this is the official site. hope it helps ^_^


----------

